# Ryobi R600 collet



## gary hu (Apr 5, 2012)

Had my R600 for probably 25 years and finally the collet broke. 3 pieces no less. Where can I find a new one? Checked on line several places only to find that they no longer are available. I can not throw this router away!!!

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Gary, here is an RE600 on ebay... uses same collet... currently no bids!

Used Ryobi Router woodworking PARTS ONLY RE-600 | eBay


----------



## gary hu (Apr 5, 2012)

Duane, thanks, heading to Ebay now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jhollins1 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ryobi R600 Chuck or Collet*

I got a used Ryobi R600 yestreday and the 1/2" collet was broken. I got a Craftsman 320.27666 today and tried the collet out on the Ryobi.... BINGO!
Craftsman router 320.27666, collet is available on Sears Parts Direct
Sears partno: 2823121000
Only $13.00!


----------



## justible (Jul 26, 2016)

It appears that the part number you mentioned was for the Craftsman 1/4" collett. I found 2823125000 to be Craftsman's part number for the 1/2" collett. Are you sure you swapped out the 1/2" collett, because if so, this is a great fix to get my old Ryobi working again.

Moderator's note: As per post 8 below the poster would like to retract his statement about the part number.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Justible welcome to the forum. Those posts are from 2014 and I don't recall seeing those members on the forum anytime lately.


----------



## justible (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks, Chuck!


----------



## justible (Jul 26, 2016)

After looking at the manuals again, I think I was wrong. jhollins1 had the part numbers right and I reversed them. Is it possible to delete comments so I don't mislead someone in the future?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can only edit for a few minutes after you post but any of the Moderators can at any time. I'll just add a note to the post.

By the way, all of Sears tools that start with 315. are made by Ryobi.


----------



## abrar (Aug 7, 2016)

grey you can find great offer if you want to purchase netgear N750 . here is the offer


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Abrar but we are a woodworking router forum not the wifi type you are thinking about. If you had read the part about the Ryobi needing a collet you would have noticed that.


----------



## Mirage (Mar 5, 2017)

This was great news. I ordered part 2823121000 from sears direct and it is the 1/2" collet and it does work on my RE-600. Life saver guys.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Mirage. Glad we could help.


----------

